# hey i need help in finding money



## pasadenastudent (Jan 5, 2005)

hey. i got a quick question. i am going to a culinary school in pasadena in august and i was wondering if anyone knew where i could go to find grants and money to get there. so if anyone could help than that would be great. thanks


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you looked into Pell grants &/or Stafford Loans?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Talk to your financial aid office.


----------

